# Reneka Microsieve Basket



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I know that Reiss is testing one of these and we have a member in Romania using one but has anyone else tried these? Are they any good? It looks very much like the basket in the Impress actually. What sort of price are they?

I don;t think I will be moving to one just yet but I am always interested in new developments!

In case you haven't seen one they may be found here: http://reneka.com/technology-micro-sieve.html

David


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Saw Reiss post on his blog and it grabbed my interest. Very interested to see if others have experienced these. They advertise a cleaner cup with more body.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Boots is on to it - I'm certainly game to give it a try.


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

Just received my Reneka micro sieve today. I pulled (3) 16 g. shots, and although early yet, I found that the taste was cleaner and more intense than my usual VST 18 g. shot.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Boots is on to it - I'm certainly game to give it a try.


I am too! Any update Boots?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I would also be interested to have price details + sizes available


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

I ordered from: [email protected] and their price was 31.35 Euro. There appears to be only one size and it is also a standard basket (not ridgeless). Depending on roast I was able to use 16 and 16.5 g.


----------

